# Dynamische Tabelle



## nrg (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

was für Optionen gibt es für eine dynamische Tabelle? Das soll im Grunde nichts mehr können, als eine editierbare Tabelle darzustellen, die von einer Datenbank liest bzw. in eine Datenbank schreibt.

Meine Optionen bisher:
- JSF dataTable
- EJS TreeGrid

Habe dazu keine Erfahrungen und deshalb frag ich einfach mal ganz pauschal nach. Habt ihr Empfehlungen?

[EDIT]
vllt noch folgendes:
das Ganze soll ohne Programmierkenntnisse konfigurierbar sein und Skriptinglogik ermöglichen (JavaScript-Events)[/EDIT]


----------



## JimPanse (7. Mai 2012)

columns-tag einer Lib verwenden bsp.

<t:columns>


----------



## nrg (9. Mai 2012)

mir gehts jetzt weniger darum irgendwie eine tabelle zu erstellen, sondern ich möchte eine opensource-lösung, die vllt schon viele funktionen outofthebox mit sich bringt (scripting-engine, konfigurierbarkeit über xml o.ä., or-mapping).


----------



## Ichwardas (9. Mai 2012)

nrg hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> was für Optionen gibt es für eine dynamische Tabelle? Das soll im Grunde nichts mehr können, als eine editierbare Tabelle darzustellen, die von einer Datenbank liest bzw. in eine Datenbank schreibt.
> 
> ...



Ohne Programmierkenntnisse und alles soll wie von Zauberhand funktionieren? 

Wie wäre es mit Excel?


----------



## nrg (9. Mai 2012)

ich rede von der konfiguration der tabelle... der rest wird natürlich implementiert. ich frage nur, was sich dafür vielleicht eignet. vielleicht gibt es ja opensource libs, die ein xml/table-mapping ermöglichen und schon ein schicken table-gui drin haben.


----------

